# GREEN SPIDER UPDATE



## bigred (Aug 29, 2013)

I posted a pic of this spider about a month ago and wanted to give an update. This spider has not moved from this cactus pad for about 3 months. A few weeks ago I saw her eating another green spider and at that time I was thinking maybe that was the male she ate after mating. 2 days ago I came to check on her and she had this huge egg sac that she was working on and protecting. Afyer laying all the eggs her but size went down quite a bit. She is currently eating another spider and has her 2 back legs protecting her egg sac. Dont know what Im going to do with a bunch of baby spiders. here is a current pic with egg sac.


----------



## wellington (Aug 29, 2013)

I hate spiders, but that's pretty cool. Glad she's with you though, she never would have made it very long with me. A pic of all the babies would be really cool to see, if they don't hatch and leave before you get too see them.


----------



## bigred (Aug 29, 2013)

wellington said:


> I hate spiders, but that's pretty cool. Glad she's with you though, she never would have made it very long with me. A pic of all the babies would be really cool to see, if they don't hatch and leave before you get too see them.



I wonder how many are in there


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 29, 2013)

thats badass. i just read the other thread yesterday, funny to see this update today. haha. i found your new pet gorgeous, and very cool. PLEASE keep us updated, would love to see how this goes. thanks. 


Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 29, 2013)

So cute

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigred (Aug 29, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> thats badass. i just read the other thread yesterday, funny to see this update today. haha. i found your new pet gorgeous, and very cool. PLEASE keep us updated, would love to see how this goes. thanks.
> 
> 
> Chive On!



I walk right by this cactus everyday, its right outside my back door and on the way to check on all the torts. This spider has become quite a hit with some of my family members bringing kids to look at it


----------



## poison (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice. It looks like a Peucetia viridans


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 29, 2013)

bigred said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > thats badass. i just read the other thread yesterday, funny to see this update today. haha. i found your new pet gorgeous, and very cool. PLEASE keep us updated, would love to see how this goes. thanks.
> ...



oh well thats even better, nice and easy to check on. haha. not surprised, i would too. 


Chive On!


----------

